# TitleZ = Not for me (or other Kindle publishers)



## Zero Angel (Aug 27, 2012)

Hi guys, 

After reading the recent forum about the Worst Fantasy Author of All Time, I noticed a helpful tool that Conjugal Felicity used to track the Amazon ranking of the worst fantasy author of all time. 

It is called TitleZ.

Going to their website I began to become a little dubious as I feared it would cost a LOT of money to enroll in their service.

I was in luck, they were having a Beta free option!

I swiftly enrolled  and read their disclaimer...
Random error messages....
not guaranteed to work....
looking for feedback....
will move to paying model after beta....
WHICH IS PLANNED FOR "THIS YEAR" 2006!!! (uh oh! red flag!).....​
Still, I felt that I had a good shot of seeing my all-time high seller's rank on Amazon and that this was worth the inconvenience. I had visually witnessed it in the 70K range, and my future brother-in-law swears that it made it up higher than this, but it currently lagged in the 400K pit of despair and doom. 

So I click through the disclaimer to the meat of the program.

There I was greeted with a simple picture tutorial and a search bar. 

AWESOME!

I hurriedly typed "Robert Richardson" and clicked author....random error message (actually just a pop-up with an "OK" button and nothing else)....OK

"Zero Angel" and clicked keyword.....same results as before....

"War of the Ages" keyword!!! ....no luck....

"The Throne of Ao" title!!!!!!!!!!!!! ................ abject failure.

Severely put out by the, I was assuming, buggy piece of crap program, I clicked "Home" to see if there was any further information. 

BIG.
YELLOW.
BOX.
OF.
DOOOOOOOM.

"Amazon no longer puts out sales rankings for Kindle books so we can no longer track these."

AHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH

Why?!?!

Anyway, so I do not recommend Title Z for anyone seeking to track their Kindle books or Kindle editions. 

Regards!


----------



## Sheilawisz (Aug 27, 2012)

I have moved this thread from Writing Resources to the Publishing Forum.


----------



## Zero Angel (Aug 27, 2012)

Sheilawisz said:


> I have moved this thread from Writing Resources to the Publishing Forum.


Thanks!

I guess it is more of a publishing resource than a writing resource.


----------



## Zero Angel (Aug 27, 2012)

Hey guys,

I did find top ten ebook lists on digitalbookworld.com. 

They also break them up into categories according to price, but I could not find anything more than the top ten per week.


----------

